# 1st semi, little help, remember the price range I am holding please



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey folks,
I am Mike. I am looking to buy my first semi automatic for concealed, home protection, and to carry in the car, although I have several .357s and an AR and multiple long guns. I have a price range to work with, between $300 and $400. Looking at 9mm, 40 cal, and 45 ACP. So far I am looking at S&W SD9, and 40VEs, Some Taurus Millenniums, 24/7 PROs, FMK9C1 GEN ll, and favorite Ruger P95PR 9 mm possibly etc. Any thoughts? Best knock down power, pricing and availability of ammo,(excluding the current surge which is ridiculous), accurate, reliable. Intersted in hearing your thoughts. Right now just finding anything on the shelf is impossible and not interested in used. Okay, let me have it. Thanks for your input. Yep newbie to this particular genre.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I hated my p95. Can't go wrong with a CZ. Beretta px4 runs around that price in some areas. I would spend the money and get an HK or or beretta m9. Oh yeah, I like 9mm's the most, but if it's for only self defence get a .45


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't discount a Pistolet Makarova (commonly referred to as a Makarov). 9X18MM ammo (which falls between a .380ACP and a 9MM Luger, is cheap and plentiful), built like a tank, and reliable as H... .


----------



## Beaver (Jan 19, 2013)

Take a look at the Ruger LC9 or Kahr CW9 or CW40.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a duplicate of his other post.
See: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-han...irst-semi-automatic-looking-sound-advice.html


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

If you are still considering other brands, then be sure to check out the Bersa line up of guns. They are accurate, very reliable and easily affordable.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

From your list S&W or Ruger ,both have lifetime warranty and excellent customer service, although I lean a bit toward the Smith.


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Went and looked at the S&W SD9VE and 40VE, last night. good feel. It will be one or the other. Now depends on which caliber, not sure, what are the plus' and minus' one over the other. Are there more choices in one round over the other. Looked at the Taurus pistols and did not care for the feel. Academy Sports had a good selection and had not marked them up, like one jerk I went and looked at the same S&W at, asking firm $580 for a $299 weapon. Staying within my means on what I am going to buy.


----------



## mongoman (Jan 18, 2013)

Beretta px4 compact is a great SAFE firearm, when the safety is on the firing pin is no longer in line with the hammer and the trigger is disengaged. As for the 45 vs 9 that has been beat to death and you can find all the info you want on the topic. Shoot the gun you can hit the target with and dont worry about what you are shooting the target with. Good quote, end of the day which ever gun you pick has to fit you. What everyone else loves may not work for you, if you can go to a range and shoot a few different brands thats always the best way.


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

mongoman said:


> Beretta px4 compact is a great SAFE firearm, when the safety is on the firing pin is no longer in line with the hammer and the trigger is disengaged. As for the 45 vs 9 that has been beat to death and you can find all the info you want on the topic. Shoot the gun you can hit the target with and dont worry about what you are shooting the target with. Good quote, end of the day which ever gun you pick has to fit you. What everyone else loves may not work for you, if you can go to a range and shoot a few different brands thats always the best way.


The Beretta is a nice looking weapon and Academy does not have the compact listed, they have the full size and sub compact, darn it and trust me I have been to a ton of gun shops over the last 2 months and have not found much to shop for or they were asking way over retail, the ones Academy have are $499.00. They have an excellent selection. But were you saying that the S&W SD9VE or 40VE are not safe or as safe because of not having the standard safety but is a double action pistol? Just questioning. I understand what you are saying about being comfortable with the round. In handgunning, I have leaned toward the hotloads for target and hunting in my younger years, now almost 60. I did my own loading with .223, 30 cal Herrtt, 44 mag, so on. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, duplicate, did not know which area would get the greatest response being new on the site. Thank you.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally, I would go with a 9mm Luger caliber. The ammo is cheaper, which would give you more money to do some practicing with, and with the high quality modern 9mm ammo on the market today, there is no reason why you cannot properly defend yourself or your homestead. 

As far as the type of gun? With a budget of 300-400 hundred, that limits you as far as a NIB gun, but you might be able to find a gently used one that is more "upscale" than what you would find NIB. It is hard to give someone advice on such a thing due to different tastes, but I would suggest that you do some investigating and handling of the ones you find within your price range. You are the one that will know what fits best, and there are so many options out there these days. JMHO.


----------



## mongoman (Jan 18, 2013)

I think all guns are safe in the hands of responsible gun owners, I was just saying I felt the Beretta design made me feel more comfortable with the trigger disengaged and the firing pin out of line with the hammer. As for which one I own the 92fs full size but have used my friends px4 compact and its a great gun for the price. I found the sub compact felt short and fat compared to the compact which felt more balanced, but I am 6'4 so just my opion. Good luck on your search


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree, I understand what you were saying, not like the 3 knotheads at the gun shows today. I liked the looks of the Beretta compact and would have certainly given it a look. But it looks like Academy is going to be the best place to purchase and they only have them in the full size or the sub compact and not the compact and that is the one I would want. There is not a thing in WNC, and that is the only Beretta in the PX4 Storm, that Academy did not have. My hands are to big for a sub compact. Everyone I have tried my hand was too wide for the butt. I too am over 6 feet with big hands. I appreciate the advice. I am going to ask them if they can order one.


----------



## mongoman (Jan 18, 2013)

We were out of stock around here as well sw Michigan but my friend was able to order the compact from a small local dealer and it came in within 10 days. If you are looking at getting the compact and EVER want spare mags get them now. Make sure you check the package twice as the sub compact mags do not fit the compact, my local store had them marked wrong and I had to make two trips.


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Good advice, thank you.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know if the Ruger LC9 is any bigger then the Ruger LCP is but if it isn't, I would not recommend it at all. I have the LCP and I hate it. It is hard to hold even with the mag extensions and it is hard to shoot. It is also wildly inaccurate. Anything more than about 10 yards and it is useless. I am sure that the 9mm would be more accurate than the .380 but in such a short barrel, it still can't be much more. I just hate it and other than the fact it is so easy to conceal, it is not worth having. Taking into consideration that if you ever needed it in a home defense situation, you would have to allow the intruder to get very close before you could accurately fire on them, I would not reach for it.

I would personally go for my S&W first at home.


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Made my decision, S&W SD40VE, like the balance and the power. for personel or home protection, I like the Hornady Critical Defense rounds. I can buy bulk rounds to practice with. The difference in price is very little and the critical defense I am sold on, 9mm is a 115 grain round versus 165 grain round with much more velocity and knock down power.
Now for a holster I can carry, right hand, a concealed and one not.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Not a bad choice!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

momtotwo said:


> ...I have the LCP and I hate it. It is hard to hold even with the mag extensions and it is hard to shoot. It is also wildly inaccurate. Anything more than about 10 yards and it is useless...


It is extremely difficult to shoot a tiny pistol accurately and well.
It takes a lot of preparation and experience.
Your LCP is not inaccurate. An experienced pistol shooter could make high-quality hits with it, at least out to 25 yards.
You need more experience, and some training.

My own wife shoots a similarly tiny pistol, in the same caliber, and can make good solid hits out to 15 yards.
I taught her how, starting with a full-size, full-weight .45 ACP M1911.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Had a "shoot off" with a friend a few months back. His LCP, my keltec. 21 yards. I beet him by 2 points (IDPA targets). I was down 1, he was down 3. All hits (2 mags, 12 rounds) on target. That means I had 11 in a down zero (center of mass) and he had 9. The guns are accurate. But hard to shoot.


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Michaeld1953 said:


> Made my decision, S&W SD40VE, like the balance and the power. for personel or home protection, I like the Hornady Critical Defense rounds. I can buy bulk rounds to practice with. The difference in price is very little and the critical defense I am sold on, 9mm is a 115 grain round versus 165 grain round with much more velocity and knock down power.
> Now for a holster I can carry, right hand, a concealed and one not.


Bought my SD40VE today and a boatload of various ammo. This gun is sweet, great balance, recoil is minimal and well directed. Holster will be in Wednesday. Wanted a Uncle Mike's Paddle Holster Model 7801-1, will get another for conceal but for general range and side arm carry, it is comfortable and quick to draw on and adjust. It is amazing how many people are buying. Academy Sports has a great selection and I went into my local gun shop and range today and they had probably 8, .308 cals. numerous .223/5.56 and several 22LR , AR15s. He said he just got them in and they would be gone by Tuesday afternoon. They are closed Sunday and Monday. The demand is through the ceiling, I have already been offered 3 tomes what I paid for my DPMS and I told them it was not for sale, I love the feel of it. It's a fit.


----------



## Oklahoma92fs (Jan 25, 2013)

The Beretta PX4 Sub Compact & Compact may run you a bit more than $400 but if you add up the features I think you will find it’s a real bargain for a top shelf weapon from a top tier producer (9mm or 40sw). The Storm family caters to those who want the feature set of Beretta line in a modular polymer framed weapon. It’s a niche market but time is proving that there is a market.

In the end you need to find what works for you, best of luck


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ruger LC9 is about midway between LCP and SR9c and is pleasant to shoot, accurate and reliable. LCP is good to carry when nothing else will work and is easily effective out to 10 yards and that is usually more than what is considered necessary for self defense use.


----------

